# Tall Pines RC



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Any results or info on the Tall Pines RC trial?


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Any results or info on the Tall Pines RC trial?


There must be no internet in Meigs, GA. I'm curious too


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

It's official, evidently there is NO internet connection in south GA.....


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Results are to be announced at the dinner tonight.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

GammonLabs said:


> Results are to be announced at the dinner tonight.


That's a long dinner Mark  Its almost Midnight in GA


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

I know that Kevin Cheff took 2nd, 3rd, and 4th in the Qualifying with Sloan, Rosie, and Casper.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Derby, anyone? Thanks!!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I heard Wayne Dodson took 1st in one derby and got a 2nd in another.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

OK this s off of memory and mine ain't so good
Tall Pines
1st Wayne Dodson Woody
2nd Van Egan Ozzie
3rd Mike Belazzi Pink
4th Hugh Arthur Puck

Mobile

1st Hugh Arthur Blue (Doc Goldsteins Blue - there were 2)
2nd Wayne with Woody
3rd and 4th Van Egan but not sure which dogs. I am confident one was Remus, and would guess the other was Cane (both assumptions though)

Sorry for the mispelling and any other typos in advance.

Clubs and judges did a great job in both derbies.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Jim Van Engen got the 3rd with Ragin Eye Of The Storm (Cane).....  . It was well worth the wait to find out....lol


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

And "Remus"? (Derby)
Sue


----------



## Sweetmi1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone have the complete results?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Bobby got to watch Cane for the entire weekend. Nice looking dog for sure. I get to train with a littermate, and regularly see the dog from the first breeding. Both are extremely nice.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Jay and Ga. Woodrow. I was planning on going to the trial this past weekend, but things just didn't work out. Then maybe I could have posted some call backs for everyone.... Dozer (only pup in the first breeding) turned out to be such a nice pup, is the reason I wound up with Cane. I haven't had the pleasure of watching Dozer run a trial yet though. Ga. Woodrow, who is Cane's littermate that you get to watch quite often if you don't mind me asking and how is he coming along? Oh yeah, thanks alot to Canman for letting me have a chance on this pup, and to Jim Van Engen of Right Start Kennels for giving him the foundation that he needs.


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO BOBBY....CONGRATS WITH CANE, AND THE REST OF THE SEASON.
JUSTONE'


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> I heard Wayne Dodson took 1st in one derby and got a 2nd in another.


I heard his dog is trained by Jim Van Engen too


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Way to go Bobby -- hope to see Cane run while I'm down south -- how's Stormy doing??? -- and I hope you and the lovely lady doctor have a very Happy Valentine's Day


----------

